# Photo contest



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay i might enter.

Photograph's All Taking By Me.

Here is a picture of my mum and andrew -









My Horse Andrew -









My Horse Mine -


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

ooohh cool I'll have to get busy..........


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Ooh, i'll enter this. My boy having fun - 


























:mrgreen:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

bumpy! great pics guys!!


----------



## Grahamstephani (Sep 22, 2007)

My turn!


----------



## Gidget_Lvr101 (Sep 16, 2007)

I like this picture. and my brother thinks she looks like one of those model horses like this. i <3 this pic!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

My turn!


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

I want to try. Im not a good photgrapher but here it is...


























ps. any photography advice is welcomed tooo... :lol:


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, I got a good tip: get rid of the date underneath your pictures! It's a bit disturbing  (you can turn it off with the menu on your camera!)


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

There ya go!!


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

DutchHorse said:


> Yes, I got a good tip: get rid of the date underneath your pictures! It's a bit disturbing  (you can turn it off with the menu on your camera!)


I'll have to get my wife to show me how to do that...lol


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hmm first pic has the date on it and the fence is terrible!but i though why not.








the only other pics i have r of me riding him


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*My pics!!*

K, here are mine!!

Trip to the beach last summer!! I love the prints in the sand!! Took this pic on the back of my horse!!








Jack Enjoying the last of the warm sun shine!!








Bandit








Just a little further...


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hm...after digging around, I came up with this one. Picture of Teade 392 I took a couple of years ago in Lexington, VA. Essence of a horse at rest... Was so hot that day, I felt bad for him; he obviously wasn't feeling very energetic. Made for a nifty picture though.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey paintluver!!!!! Is this the paintluver from the Ultimate Horse Board? This is Jenny Vaughn. I actually got on the band wagon with a cool username here. I'll try to enter my pics soon. Bye!
Jen


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

yes, this is paintluver from uhb!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

How about my mini??? Chutney power....hehehe

In the snow.....










Or.....

http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/834_****ties_013_1.jpg

What do you think...mega cute, but my god is he a monkey!!! lol


Elz x


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Here you go! 

Texas was a little sleepy:
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w255/horsegirlJenny/100_1615.jpg

I love kissing my boy - and yes, I took this one.
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w255/horsegirlJenny/100_2835-1.jpg

And he was sleepy in the snow here. 
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w255/horsegirlJenny/Texasresting.jpg


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

All of these pics are pictures of my horses or my old horses! Some of these I haven't seen for years and I had forgot all about!! Ha ha ha


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Mz.Packman said:


> Now, the examples you gave were not taken by you and you didn't specify, so some of these are not taken by me. If they need to be, let me know and I'll enter new ones.
> Jenny


Yeah I want them taken by you because this is a contest on how you take pictures!!


----------



## gallopracer992 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if this one is allowed, but this is me and a school horse that I rode before I got my horse, Firecracker. This was at my second show







This is my horse firecracker in the round pen







This is me and Firecracker. My dad took the first and third picture.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok. I fixed the links to pics that I took. Sorry about this, but I was gone all weekend. Hope you can still use them.
Jenny


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Mz.Packman said:


> Ok. I fixed the links to pics that I took. Sorry about this, but I was gone all weekend. Hope you can still use them.
> Jenny


Not a problem! 9 days left guys get those pictures in!!!


*REMEMBER* :The pictures must be taken by you and I am going to be harsh on how I critique, but it will be very fair. This is a contest on how well YOU take pictures, not your mom, dad,cousin,etc. take pictures, so if I see a riding picture I am going to go right over it and not include it, because you can't take a picture of you riding yourhorse. 

Sorry I just thought you should know that!!


_*HINT:*_This is a contest on how well you can capture the muscular,powerful,caring etc. examples of horses, I want to see power in the picture, caring, stuff like that, I don't just want a picture that you can go out to the field and see horses that look 1-D I want to see them pop out, they need to be .... Magnificent looking animals like they are!!

I don't normally give hints but since I am being harsh, I thought I should give some hints on what I want!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, I am going to do the pictures tnight, I even gave you extra time to fix your pictures so if I see someone on a horse, it is not counting.




*CONTEST CLOSED, I WILL BE POSTING THE RESULTS SOON!*


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

paintluver said:


> Ok, I am going to do the pictures tnight, I even gave you extra time to fix your pictures so if I see someone on a horse, it is not counting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't hardly wait, haha!


----------

